# I am connected to the internet but my default gateway is blank



## orionnebula (Apr 11, 2012)

hi,

i want to find out my router ip address, but when i go to cmd & run ipconfig my default gateway shows blank. i want the router ip in order to access my CCTV footage through the internet. my router/modem is BSNL Broadband model no DNA-A211-I. i can however connect to the internet without any problems. just want to find out my router ip address.

thanks in advance


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see the ipconfig /all - if its all working OK should have a default gateway

how to log into the modem 
http://bsnl-broadband-solutions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/modem-configuration-for-iti-dna-a211-i.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## orionnebula (Apr 11, 2012)

hi,
would also like to add that i didnt have to manually configure my modem..i just had to plug it in & follow the steps clicking next...also the link u sent me is for a type 4 modem wheras mine is a type 2...here is my ipconfig /all......
thanks

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.6956]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\HCL>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HCL-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Broadband Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 117.198.66.65(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.255.163
218.248.255.162
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI Gigabit
Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.2)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-27-88-7E-0B-C3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:75c6:4241:10:6d25:1338:a6ca:6e35(Pre
ferred)
Site-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fec0::10:6d25:1338:a6ca:6e35%2(Preferred)

Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:75c6:4241:10:c8a5:66d8:5079:764b(Pre
ferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6d25:1338:a6ca:6e35%16(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.110.53(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 332408712
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-84-20-92-D0-27-88-7E-0B-C3

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E9C268DE-42A3-42E7-96B1-9F64190A7A72}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{07C39836-2F92-4690-BDA8-E2E56C409ADB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F97B9C82-6BA0-4F89-BEF8-4EE8FDDE3836}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7012A92E-D036-41A2-835F-C2EC9F98A7FD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:75c6:4241::75c6:4241(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.255.163
218.248.255.162
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\HCL>


----------



## orionnebula (Apr 11, 2012)

also i am connected to the net & replyin to u with the same pc


----------



## orionnebula (Apr 11, 2012)

like i mentioned earlier , i have no problems with internet connectivity...just want to know what is my router ip address...
thanks


----------



## orionnebula (Apr 11, 2012)

just checked the bsnl link u sent...the modem type seems to be the same....

dont know whether i should do the configuration again as my internet connection seems to be working fine...would rather wait for a reply from u...

thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you seem to be using the modem as a PPP not as a router 
why do you want to change ?


----------



## orionnebula (Apr 11, 2012)

here's the whole story...
i want to access my CCTV footage from another office through the net..so the guy who would assist me with the setup has asked me to download & install teamviewer 7 so that he can do this setup by remote access...but in order to do that he needs the router ip....n since i dont have a router ip ...basically i m stuck...
any tips...
thanks


----------



## orionnebula (Apr 11, 2012)

ok...i tried manually assigning Ip address 192.168.1.2 and 192.168.1.1 for computer and router & then when i do ipconfig it shows as default gateway...but when i do broadband connection status=broadband connection properties=sharing=(check)Allow other network users to connect through this computer's internet connection..........because i want to access internet from my laptop then it goes back to the previous version with ip 192.168.0.1 & default gateway blank


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i cant find details of that router and as its set up for ppp



> PPP adapter Broadband Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
> ...


not sure what to advise now


----------



## orionnebula (Apr 11, 2012)

well when i manually enter the ip address it shows on ipconfig & also i can open the webpage with that ip address...so my main problem got solved which was to have a router ip...but now i cant set the broadband to 'Allow other network users to connect through this computer's internet connection' mode .....will try something else....
thanks anyways


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Teamviewer doesn't require any firewall, router, or network settings. You just install the software, and that's it.


----------

